# Success Rates 35% - FET - Does this seem low??



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi

My hubby and I have just started to undertake in our final attempt to give our baby girl a sibling!  We have 2 5AA blasts frozen and will be looking to transfer sometime near the end of NOvember.

We have been given a success rate of 35%.  That seems quite low?

Has anyone had success with rates this low! It does seem low to me.

:-(

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## bbcolt78 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi!

I'm very new and this is my first post.

My RE has very good success rates and is very well known (USA). I am 35 with no issues and MH is 35. We have male factor infertility. We recently did an FET. The success rate given was 30% for a single embryo transfer and 70% success for transferring both. We had one 3AA and one 3BB blast. From what I've seen, the rate you were given seems rather normal for my experience.

Good luck with your decision!


----------

